
Ask HN: Would you buy a prototype(docker,angular,flutter,ci)in 7 days for $4000? - sturza
https://www.notion.so/gug/I-will-build-a-prototype-using-docker-deployed-on-AWS-DO-Google-Cloud-with-angular-flutter-and--2e18af3baa8642c79e3d238ab12dc72c
======
sturza
I'd like some feedback on pricing, offering and presentation.

------
menace22
any results?

~~~
everydocker
Replying to 1 email now. Looks promising

